# Tappan Lake Saugeye



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Was by Tappan Lake yesterday and read where the lake is stocked with Saugeye, has anyone fished Tappan Lake for saugeye? If so what type of bait do you use there? I use shad raps, walleye harness, and vibes at other lakes around Ohio for walleye and saugeye.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Dude just caught a 29.5 " 9lb saugeye about a month ago in tappan


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

those baits will work.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep all those baits will work. Just make sure you stay on or close to the bottom. Tappan is usually a good lake mid and late summer for saugeye. Focus on 6 to 12 foot. Try trolling 2.5 to 3.0 mph with cranks or worm harness 1.2 to 1.5


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the information and advice.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Yep all those baits will work. Just make sure you stay on or close to the bottom. Tappan is usually a good lake mid and late summer for saugeye. Focus on 6 to 12 foot. Try trolling 2.5 to 3.0 mph with cranks or worm harness 1.2 to 1.5


Any specific color for those cranks in that color water? Thanx


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tappan is usually stained. With a 1 to 2 foot visibility. Purple's and firetiger always a good bet. But even with the stained water don't be scared to try a natural color that just might be the ticket on certain days. Especially a natural color with a lot of black on the back. Black will show up better in stained water better than any other color.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I have always done well on "crawdad" color shad raps on tappan. Worm harnesses this time of year is excellent choice at Tappan. Stay on bottom. Lead core or bottom bouncer or whatever your choice...stay near bottom.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've caught them damn side about this time of the year trolling Flicker Shads or Lucky Shads. When they don't want those I've done well slowly trolling jig/grub combos with a pinch of worm right near the bottom.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

1MoreKast said:


> I've caught them damn side about this time of the year trolling Flicker Shads or Lucky Shads. When they don't want those I've done well slowly trolling jig/grub combos with a pinch of worm right near the bottom.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

shad raps silver with black back


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Tappan Lake is southeast fishing. Visit that forum for insider info.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Flicker Shad


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that a flicker shad or flicker minnow?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Minnow. The shad works also.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I remember one guy at work, complaining about the saugeye, during bass tournaments. He couldn't get passed the second round in points, but according to him!he could give KVD a run for his money! Now that there is funny, I broke out laughing, in fact I was in tears. Made my day!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 everything Ducky said. Flicker Shads and Shad Raps trolling and always maintaining that repetitive slight tick on bottom. Spoons and blades will also produce even in this warmer water.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's helpful, since I don't have a boat big enough for Erie.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay one last question? We’re down there this weekend with kayaks , going to troll shad raps. And I understand 6 to 12 ft , north or south shore better? Thanx


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Going to try our luck next week at Tappan. Thanks for all the information. Will let you know how we do.


----------

